# Broadband at last!



## sister-ray (Aug 2, 2008)

I am finally on broadband and although am having a few teething problems with it, it is sooooooooooooo brillant, so fast, been watching Utube vids, tv programmes on line, downloading music, theres so much out there with broadband, got google earth which is fantastic but also scary how close it zooms in to peoples houses. Its great to have web sites load fast too and to be online all the time without having to dial in. Im glad I changed over beginning to wish I had done it ages ago!!


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 2, 2008)

very cool :goodjob: a whole new world just opened up for you :lol:

congratulations


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2008)

> got google earth which is fantastic but also scary how close it zooms in to peoples houses.



I never knew my neighbors had a pool until I used Google Earth


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes its amazing,  I could see the scaffold when they did my roof Jan and the new conservatory the people next door had built, it was nice to see what all the building work noise was about It was the first thing I downloaded as Ive heard so much about it!


----------



## braveheart (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree that Broadband [and wireless!] is amazing. It does open up a whole new world... When I remember life on Dial Up...


----------



## Halo (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to a world of endless possibilities Sister-Ray  

Enjoy


----------

